# Are you playing The Game right now?



## beingforitself (Nov 25, 2009)

Well?


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 25, 2009)

huh?


----------



## Burwell423 (Nov 25, 2009)

I just lost the game


----------



## dbeyer (Nov 25, 2009)

Damn you! Oops I lost ...


----------



## Edmund (Nov 25, 2009)

Way to make me lose it.
nah: I think the game is lamesauce.


----------



## Arendil (Nov 25, 2009)

? Im so confused

EDIT: Oh haha, I just lost


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 25, 2009)

I was just about to make a thread about this too.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 25, 2009)

I lost the game...


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 25, 2009)

Why!?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks, I was going for day 2, but now I just lost the game.


----------



## mazei (Nov 25, 2009)

4 days for me....


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 25, 2009)

I was not playing it, but I still lost ...


----------



## deepSubDiver (Nov 25, 2009)

I just lost 
Sin-H, Rule #1: You are playing the game.


----------



## Toad (Nov 25, 2009)

Bad times, but I love the way this proves how many people actually play...


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 25, 2009)

...I only lasted 4.5 hours :'(


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 25, 2009)

Na i dont care im never playing again.
A guy in my accounting class just ruined it.


----------



## mazei (Nov 25, 2009)

Riiight...Opened this in the morning, lost. Now its evening and again I lost...Some one delete this thread!


----------



## Edward (Nov 25, 2009)

GAAAH, LET THIS THREAD DIE
I'm tired of losing. Ive been playing since I was 10. (im 13)


----------



## Innocence (Nov 25, 2009)

I just lost the game. I've gone for over six months without remembering, but lately, I've sucked.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 25, 2009)

I lost. Never knew so many people played...


----------



## BillB (Nov 25, 2009)

I lost the game. We were playing just this weekend while camping.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 25, 2009)

I lost the game


----------



## Muesli (Nov 25, 2009)

*head explodes*


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 25, 2009)

I just lost the game. I hate you.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 25, 2009)

The game really annoys me.


----------



## Karma Cat (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't undertand...


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 25, 2009)

:fp there goes week 2


----------



## byu (Nov 25, 2009)

Are you serious? 3 MONTHS.... why did I have to sign into Speedsolving today?

I just lost.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 25, 2009)

> Everyone is playing the game. They always have been and always will be. Participation in a game requires neither consent nor awareness of its existence.
> 
> Only when someone has told you about The Game does it become possible to lose, unless you independently create The Game.
> 
> The creator of The Game was the first person to realise that he was playing, and was therefore the first person to lose.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 25, 2009)

FACK I LOST.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 26, 2009)

I won it 2 years ago.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 26, 2009)

I lost it. 
I tried explaining the game to my english teacher. He put his head in his hands, and started mumbling about how it unravels the human identity or something.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 26, 2009)

rubiknewbie said:


> I won it 2 years ago.



NO U.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, I had to have been going on for 2 years at least. Sadly, I lost the game just now, and now, and now......


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 26, 2009)

DAMN!


----------



## shelley (Nov 26, 2009)

Want me to sticky this thread so everyone loses the game forever?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 26, 2009)

shelley said:


> Want me to sticky this thread so everyone loses the game forever?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 26, 2009)

OH SHIZ. NOT AGAIN.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 26, 2009)

I lost

but I don't care, new personal record of 16 days


----------



## spdqbr (Nov 26, 2009)

Must... resist... posting relevant xkcd comic...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 26, 2009)

I've won the game before, although maybe I'm playing a weird variation.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Nov 26, 2009)

shelley said:


> Want me to sticky this thread so everyone loses the game forever?



Definitely


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 28, 2009)

I Won The Game.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 28, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> I Won The Game.



NO U.
Damn I lost.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

spdqbr said:


> Must... resist... posting relevant xkcd comic...



No! Post it or I will!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 13, 2010)

...Damn I lost.


----------



## Edward (Jan 13, 2010)

Though I am still playing, Ive forced myself not to care.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 13, 2010)

Dayum, I just lost...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been going since the 25th of November, then when I seen this thread on the home page I lost.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 19, 2010)

damn it, not again.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Jan 19, 2010)

Gah! I was 2 weeks strong. Guess who lost?


----------



## 13jparker (Jan 19, 2010)

My streak, my wonderful streak. Oh well, I lost the game.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 19, 2010)

I just lost since my last post on this thread. This game sucks.


----------



## maggot (Jan 19, 2010)

i hear this game everyone lose? i dont play this game. but if you play, you lose. i like to win!


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jan 19, 2010)

Aw I lost the game.

And the thread name is a trick question, everyone is playing, whether they know it or not.


----------



## maggot (Jan 19, 2010)

im not playing.. you cant make me.


----------



## idpapro (Jan 19, 2010)

NNOOOOOOOOOO its been like 6 months since i lost the game!!!!!!!


----------



## Dene (Jan 19, 2010)

LMAO at all you losing nubs. Some of us have the intellectual capacity to see the way out of the game. This sounds an awful lot like Sartre to Dene.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 19, 2010)

maggot said:


> i hear this game everyone lose? i dont play this game. but if you play, you lose. i like to win!



You just lost.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 19, 2010)

This stupid thread being on the homepage makes me lose every time I refresh to look for unread posts.


----------



## Edward (Jan 19, 2010)

Caedus said:


> *This stupid thread* being on the homepage makes me lose every time I refresh to look for unread posts.



You're just butthurt because you lost .


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 19, 2010)

Dammit! i just remembered what the game was lol


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 19, 2010)

WTF this thread makes me lose the game like 50 times a day


----------



## Owen (Jan 19, 2010)

The only way to win the game, is to get everyone in the world to lose the game.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 19, 2010)

That's what nuclear weapons are for!


----------



## Toad (Jan 19, 2010)

Stop bumping this thread!! 

And there is no way to win the game.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 20, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Stop bumping this thread!!
> 
> And there is no way to win the game.



When the pope gets assassinated, everyone wins the game.

Damn I lost.

EDIT: DON'T ASSASSINATE THE POPE.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 20, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Stop bumping this thread!!
> ...


*
*

Good thing you actually said that. Some people have tooken weird things seriously and literally...
I lost


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dayum.
I lose like 10 times a day coz of this thread.

I vote this thread to be closed.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 20, 2010)

I vote this thread to be stickied.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 23, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I vote this thread to be stickied.



Sticky!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 23, 2010)

To win you have to be looking at a windmill or limousine & say "I win the game" without thinking about the game. Ex. People playing Uno near a windmill:
1:I win the game!
2:Uno!
3:NOOOOOO!


----------



## TemurAmir (Jan 23, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_(mind_game)


----------



## Fox (Jan 23, 2010)

I lost. 
Stop bumping this thread!!!!!!


----------



## torkild (Jan 23, 2010)

yargh! 2'th time today...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 23, 2010)

Fox said:


> I lost.
> Stop bumping this thread!!!!!!


Okay.

EDIT: Oops.


----------



## Fox (Jan 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Fox said:
> 
> 
> > I lost.
> ...


----------



## vgbjason (Jan 23, 2010)

http://xkcd.com/391/


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Ranzha (Jan 24, 2010)

iSpinz said:


>



Since when are we to believe Randall Munroe?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 24, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Who?


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 24, 2010)

I need one of these.
http://www.cafepress.com/LoseTheGame2.119752355


----------



## Forte (Jan 24, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


He wrote xkcd.

And the answer is ALWAYS.


----------



## Shmekekey (Jan 24, 2010)

Damn. I lost


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 24, 2010)

Forte said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



This is an OUTRAGE!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2010)

I like the lolpic in your thread Ranzha.
Aaaaaaaand I lose.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2010)

Stop touching this thread, I lose everytime I see it on the home page.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 24, 2010)

I lost.
Again.
Thanks, forum.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2010)

Your welcome!
Remember: *I* brang back this thread after we thought it would be forgotten. >))


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Your welcome!
> Remember: I *brang* back this thread after we thought it would be forgotten. >))



Brought.

ALSO, STOP POSTING IN THIS THREAD.
I should follow my own rules.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 24, 2010)

The truth is, the rules of the game violate my rules; one of which is that if I don't want to play a game, then I don't. Because no matter what the rules of the game say, if I'm not playing the game, then the rules of the game do not apply to me (contradicting the first rule of the game). 


http://www.losethegame.com/ said:


> You are playing The Game.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2010)

Keep bumping >
Everyone will keep losing. Over and over again >: D


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 24, 2010)

...
I lose so much that I don't care anymore.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jan 26, 2010)

I just lost... I think this thread deserves a bump


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jan 26, 2010)

did i just lose the game?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Edward (Jan 27, 2010)

Is this thread back again? 

I lost... meh...


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 27, 2010)

I still don't get it.
Some one explain! I don't get the meaning of this thread and I'm still confused


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 27, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> I still don't get it.
> Some one explain! I don't get the meaning of this thread and I'm still confused



The point of the game is to forget your playing it.

When you remember, you lose.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 27, 2010)

I lost.
Then again, I made my Science teacher lose, I think.


----------



## Kevster270 (Jan 27, 2010)

BAHH I HAD A 2 WEEK STREAK!!!!!!

STOP POSTING


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 27, 2010)

aww I just lost


----------



## TemurAmir (Jan 27, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> I still don't get it.
> Some one explain! I don't get the meaning of this thread and I'm still confused



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=the+game+(mind)&l=1


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 27, 2010)

4Chan says the game has ended. I agree.


----------

